# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) – اليوم الأربعاء ــ  5 فبراير 2014

## زول هناك

*الحمْد لِلَّه الَّذِي منَّ عَلَيْنَا بِالإسلام،الحمْدُ لِله رَبِّ العَالمِيْنَ،الحَمْدُ لله الَّذِي لَهُ ما فِي السَّمَواتِ وما في الأرْضِ 
ولَهُ الحمْدُ فيالآخِرَةِ وهُوَ الحَكِيْمُ الخبِيْرُ، الحمْدُ لله فَاطِر السَّمَواتِ والأرْضِ،الحمْدُ لله الَّذِي أنْزَلَ على عَبْدِهِ الكِتَابَ ولم يجْعَلْ لَهُ عِوَجًا
الحمْدُ لله الَّذِي لم يَتَّخِذْ صَاحِبَةً ولا ولدًا ولمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَريْكٌ فيالمُلْكِ ولمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ ولِيٌّ مِن الذُّلِّ وكبِّرْهُتَكْبيْرًا.
اللَّهُمَّ لكَ الحمدُ أنتَ نُورُ السمواتِ والأرضِ ومَنْ فيهِنَّ،ولكَ الحَمْدُ، أنتَ قيِّمُ السموات والأرض ومن فيهنَّ ،
ولكَ الحَمْدُ، أنتَ ملكالسموات والأرض ومن فيهنَّ ، ولك الحمدُ أنت الحقُّ، ووعدُكَ حقٌّ، وقولُكَ حقٌّولقاؤكَ حَقٌّ، 
والجَنَّةُ حقٌّ، والنَّارُ حقٌّ والسَّاعةُ حقٌّ، والنَّبِيُّونَحَقٌّ، ومُحمَّدٌ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَقٌّ ..

اللهم صل على محمد وازواجهوذريته كما صليت 
على ابراهيم وبارك على محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم
            انك حميد مجيد
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يستهل حملة الدفاع عن لقب الممتاز بالفوز على الأهلي عطبرة


استهل فريق المريخ حملة الدفاع عن لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز السوداني لكرة القدمالتي نالها الموسم الماضي, بفوز مهم على الأهلي عطبرة في أول مباراة له بموسم 2014وذلك على الأهلي عطبرة بنتيجة 3-0 في اولى مباريات الفريقين وبالبطولة التي جرتمساء اليوم بإستاد الخرطوم.
وحاول المريخ منذ البداية فرض اسلوب هجومي مكثفمن خلال حركة خطوطه الثلاث التي ظهر فيها لاعبون جدد مثل صانع الألعاب شيمليسالإثيوبي , ولاعب الوسط المدافع المالي باسيرو بامبا , ومواطنه الآخر تراوري في قلبالهجوم , ولكن المريخ إصطدم بتكتيك مضاد وقوي من جانب فرقة المدرب حداثة, ولكنالمريخ نجح في فرض إيقاعه في آخر عشر دقائق من الشوط الأول ليظهر تراوري بأول هجمةخطيرة وهو في مواجهة المرمى ولكنه وضع الكرة في يد الحارس في الدقيقة 35 ، وبعدهابخمس دقائق إنفتح المرمى أمام احمد الباشا الذي سجل أول أهداف المريخ هذا الموسممستفيدا من تمريرة متقنة للجناح الأيسر غاندي الذي تسلم كرة معكوسة من باسيرو وذلكفي الدقيقة 40.
وفي الشوط الثاني ظهر فارق الإعداد ليتحكم المريخ في التنظيموالأيقاع بإشراك هيثم مصطفى بديلا لشيمليس, وعلاء الدين يوسف بديلا لباسيرو, وراجيعبد العاطي ورمضان عجب ,ويضيف الفريق هدفين عن طريق أحمد الباشا في الدقيقة 63 وبعددقيقتين وقع المالي باسيرو على هدفه الأول مع المريخ بضربة رأسية من ركنية, ليضعالمريخ أول ثلاث نقاط له في البطولة.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*كروجر: لعبنا مباراة جيدة وغير راض عن الأداء بعد الهدف الثالث

قال الالماني كروجر ان المريخ قدم مباراة جيدة امام الاهلي عطبرة واضاف في حديثه للاعلاميين عقب المباراة: لعبنا شوط اول جيد ، سجلنا هدفا كان مهما ، وفي الشوط الثاني سجلنا هدفين ، ولكني غير راض عن الاداء بعد الهدف الثالث وتابع: اللاعبون استسلهوا المباراة ، ولكن بصورة عامة قدمان مباراة جيدة ، وحققنا فوز مهم ، والمباراة كانت تجربة جيدة قبل المباراة الافريقية




*

----------


## زول هناك

*بص المريخ الجديد يظهر في استاد الخرطوم
وصل لاعبو المريخ المريخ لاستاد الخرطوم مساء اليوم لاداء مباراة الجولة الاولى في الدوري الممتاز عبر البص السياحي الخاص بالنادي ، وكان جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ اهدى البص للفريق، وطلي البص بالكامل باللون الاصفر ، ووضع فيه شعار المريخ


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووووور الحبيب زول هناك على الابدااااع يديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اكبر فوز حتى الان .. ثلاثية مريخية فى شباك الاكسبريس


حقق المريخ اكبر فوز فى الممتاز حتى الان من خلال الثلاث مباريات التى اجريت اليوم بانتصاره الذى حققه على الاهلى عطبرة بثلاث اهدف دون مقابل وانهى الفريق الاخمر نتيجة الشوط الاول بهدف احمد الباشا فى الدقيقة 42 واضاف الباشا الهدف الثانى له فى الدقيقة 62 بينما اختتم باسيرو بامبا الاهداف بالهدف الثالث فى الدقيقة66

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عبد الحميد السعودي يحرز اول اهداف نسخة الممتاز الــ(19) 

 احرز اللاعب عبد الحميد السعود اول اهداف نسخة الممتاز الـــ(19) في شباك مريخ السلاطين في مباراة فريقه الرابطة كوستي التي جرت عصر اليوم بالفاشر
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*العجب يقود مريخ السلاطين لتحقيق الفوز على الرابطة كوستي 

 قاد اللاعب فيصل العجب فريقه المريخ الفاشر الى فوز محقق على الرابطة كوستي بهدفين مقابل هدف في المواجهة التي احتضنها ملعب استاد الفاشر في افتتاح بطولة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته التاسعة عشر , تقدم الرابطة عن طريق اللاعب عبد الحميد السعودي فيما احرز وليد التعادل لاصحاب الارض و اضاف اللاعب فيصل العجب الهدف الثاني لفريقه ليظفر مريخ الفاشر بثلاث نقاط غالية في بداية مشواره في مسابقة الممتاز
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*صباح الخير اخى
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*النيل الحصاحيصا يخطف نقطة غالية من الامل 

 فرض النيل الحصاحيصا التعادل علي الامل عطبرة في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم علي ملعب عطبرة ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الالول من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته التاسعة عشر , تقدم الطاهر حماد للامل و احرز منتصر فرج الله للنيل ليخطف النيل نقطة غالية من امل عطبرة بع مباراة قوية من الجنابين
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

مشكووووور الحبيب زول هناك على الابدااااع يديك العافيه




حبيبنا محمد النادر تسلم يا غالي يلا معي يا حبيب 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*جميع اعضاء مجلس المريخ يتابعون مباراة الاهلي عطبرة يتقدمهم جمال الوالي

شكل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حضورا كبيرا فى مباراة المريخ والاهلي عطبرة  التى جرت على استاد الخرطوم مساء اليوم الثلاثاء , تقدمهم رئيس النادي جمال الوالي ونائبه عبدالصمد محمد عثمان والامين العام الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر , وامين المال  الاستاذ عثمان ابراهيم ادروب ,  ونائب الامين العام الاستاذ متوكل احمد علي  , والاستاذ حاتم عبدالغفار نائب امين المال ورئيس قطاع الجماهير المهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم , ورئيس قطاع المنشأت المهندس عبدالقادر همد ,  والاستاذ محمد الريح رئيس قطاع الاستثمار والعقيد صديق علي صالح نائب رئيس قطاع الاستثمار  والسيد محمد الجاك ضقل رئيس القطاع الاجتماعي , والاستاذ معاوية الشاذلي رئيس القطاع الثقافي   والكابتن حاتم محمد احمد نائب رئيس قطاع كرة القدم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكورين جدا ثنائي الابداع زول هناك ومحمد النادر
توجد مواد كثيرة دسمة لصحيفة الاربعاء
ربنا يقويكم

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشكورين جدا ثنائي الابداع زول هناك ومحمد النادر
توجد مواد كثيرة دسمة لصحيفة الاربعاء
ربنا يقويكم




تسلم يـــــــــ حبيب يديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*أعانكم الله يا ثنائي الروعة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مهاجم الأهلي: قدمنا أداءً جيداً أمام المريخ رغم الخسارة




قال محمد كوكو أهلي عطبرة إن قدموا أداءً جيداً أمام المريخ في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين مساء اليوم في افتتاح مباريات الفريقين في النسخة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز رغم خسارة فريقه للقاء بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة وقال كوكو إن الفريق الأحمر استفاد من الأخطاء التي وقعوا فيها في المواجهة مبيناً أن فريقه استفاد كثيراً من مباراة المريخ التي جاءت ضمن تحضيراته لمواجهة بطل الكنغو يوم الأحد المقبل في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من البطولة الكونفدرالية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الخرطوم الوطني ينهي تحضيراته لمواجهة هلال الفاشر

وضع الجهاز الفني للخرطوم الوطني اللمسة الأخيرة على شكل الفريق قبل مواجهة هلال الفاشر عصر الغد على ملعب الفاشر  في الجولة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته التاسعة عشر وكان الفريق إستعد للموسم الجديد بمعسكر تحضيري في مصر إستهدف من خلاله حمزة الجمل المدير الفني التوصل إلى التشكيلة الأساسية التي سيعتمد عليها في الموسم الجديد وطريقة اللعب وتجريب كل العناصر ولن تكون هنالك غيابات في صفوف الخرطوم الوطني سوى المهاجم نصر الدين جوجو ويعول الكوماندوز على حالة الجاهزية التي وصل لها الفريق بدنيا وفنيا فيما سيكون الفوز أفضل بداية للفريق في الموسم الجديد بجانب أن الفريق سيظهر خارج قواعده ويملك المدير الفني المصري حمزة الجمل خيارات متعددة في كل الخطوط سواء من الحرس القديم أو الأسماء التي إنضمت إلى صفوف الفريق حديثا لإستدراج الوافد الجديد إلى تلقي الخسارة في لقاء اليوم وطالب الجهاز الفني اللاعبين بالتعامل بهدوء مع اللقاء وعدم إتاحة الفرصة لأصحاب الأرض للوصول إلى الشباك ويرفض الكوماندوز منح هدية لأصحاب الأرض في أول ظهور للفريق لتأكيد رغبته في المضى بعيدا في النسخة التاسعة عشر للمسابقة وتعويض التعثر في الموسم السابق بعد أن حل الفريق في المركز الخامس في قائمة ترتيب فرق الموسم السابق وينتظر أن يدفع المدير الفني حمزة الجمل بالعناصر التي إعتمد عليها في آخر لقاءين وديين في معسكر  6 إكتوبر بقيادة عادل عبد الرسول وتوري ومعاوية الأمين ونجم الدين عبد الله وخالد رجب ومحمد حسن وأحمد إدريس وبدر الدين قلق وصلاح الأمير ومعاذ القوز وعاطف خالد ويسعى الخرطوم الوطني إلى الوصول المبكر لشباك هلال الفاشر لوضع أصحاب الأرض تحت الضغط والحصول على النقاط الثلاث قبل إستقبال هلال كادوقلي في الجولة الثانية للمسابقة بالخرطوم وحث حمزة الجمل اللاعبين الإبتعاد عن الأخطاء في اللقاء وإستغلال الفرص التي تسنح للفريق مبكرا في المواجهة دون التأثر بعاملى الأرض والجمهور أمام الوافد الجديد الذي يخطط إلى تفادي التعثر في أول لقاء له على ملعبه ووسط جماهيره في الموسم الجديد ويدرك الخرطوم الوطني أن المهمة لن تكون سهلة في مواجهة فريق طموح يطمع في حصد أول ثلاث نقاط في المسابقة على حسابه
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الاثيوبي شيملس ينال تصفيق حار من الجمهور 

نال الاثيوبي شيملس اتصفيق حار من جمهور المريخ في مباراة المريخ والاهلي عطبرة التي فاز فيها المريخ بثلاثية ، ووقدم الاثيوبي قدراته بصورة مميزة في المباراة ، ونال تصفيق حار لحظة استبداله حيث وقف الملعب بالكامل للتصفيق للاعب الجديد في صفوف المريخ
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين زول هناك و محمد النادر . . يديكم ألف عافية
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مكايدة للمريخ بعد عقده مع قناة الشروق 
قناة النيلين بدون سرقة هذه المرة من يوغندا تبث اياب
كمبالاستي والمريخ 

الصورة ابلغ دليل 
نالت قناة النيلين الرياضية حقوق البث الحصري ل (مباراة الاياب) بين فريقي المريخ وكمبالا سيتي المزمع قيامها في منتصف الشهر الجاري بالعاصمة اليوغندية كمبالا، وقد وقع العقد من جانب قناة النيلين الرياضية مديرها العام خالد الاعيسر ومن الجانب اليوغندي مدير عام مؤسسة التلفزة والبث اليوغندية الاستاذ بول كيهيكا ومدير التسويق والتطوير بمؤسسة التلفزة والبث اليوغندية الاستاذ روبيها ستيفين وقد حضر مراسم التوقيع اليوم بالعاصمة اليوغندية مسؤول الاعلام باتحاد شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا) ولفيف من الاعلاميين والصحف اليوغندية ووسائل الاعلام اليوغندية المختلفة.

وقد وقعت على هامش اللقاء مذكرة تفاهم بين الهيئة العامة للتلفزيون القومي السوداني ومؤسسة التلفزة والبث اليوغندية، تسمح لتلفزيون يوغندا الاستفادة من التجربة السودانية وتبادل الخبرات والتدريب.. يذكر أن قناة الشروق كانت نال حق بث مباراة الذهاب بين المريخ وكمبالا سيتي والمقامة على ملعب استاد الخرطوم يوم السبت المقبل بالخرطوم.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*دخول الإعلاميين لمباريات الممتاز بالبطاقات القديمة

أكدت إدارة الإعلام بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، بأن دخول الإعلاميين لمباريات دوري سودانى الممتاز، سيكون بالبطاقات الإعلامية الصادرة عن الموسم السابق، لحين صدور البطاقات الموسم الحالي.
وأكد الزميل عاطف السيد المنسق الإعلامي للإتحاد، بأن الدخول سيكون بالبطاقات السابقة، وعلي اللذين فقدوا بطاقاتهم السابقة، أو الذين لم تصدر لهم نهائياً ، إحضار خطاب رسمي من مؤسساتهم الإعلامية يؤكد ذلك، ومن ثم تتم معالجة مشكلاتهم حتي يتثني لهم الدخول لتغطية المباريات.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يرفض "تلفزة" مبارياته في الممتاز

اتخذ مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قرارا بعدم تلفزة مباراته امام الاهلي عطبرة الثامنة من  مساء اليوم الثلاثاء  فى الجولة الاولي من الدوري الممتاز للموسم 2014  والتى سوف تقام على استاد الخرطوم , وذلك التزاما بقرار كلتة الممتاز بعدم تلفزة اي مباراة فى الموسم الجديد ما لم يتم سداد المديونيات  وحتي نهاية يوم امس الاثنين، لم يحدث اي جديد بخصوص المديونيات  والمريخ  كعضو فى الكتلة ملتزم بقراراتها.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الباشا نجما لمباراة المريخ و الاهلي عطبرة 

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 

حصل اللاعب احد الباشا على نجومية مباراة فريقه امام الاهلي عطبرة بالهدفين الذين احرزهما فيي شباك عوض كافي بجانب المستوي المميز الذي قدمه اللاعب
 في مواجهة الامس 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الهلال يواجه الرومان مساء اليوم في مدني و الوطني امام هلال الفاشر, اهليان بالخرطوم والنسور امام تحدي الاسود

اربع مواجهات في الممتاز اليوم
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
يحل الهلال مساء اليوم ضيفا على رومان الجزيرة ضمن مواجهات الاسبوع الاول من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الـــ(19) و التي انطلقت امس بثلاث مواجهات فالهلال اكمل اعداده لمواجهة اليوم باعداد قوي خاضه الازرق في معسكر الدوحة اجرى فيه الازرق ثلاث تجارب قوية بجانب سلسلة من التمارين تحت اشراف مدربه التونسي نصر الدين النابي و يقود الهلال في مباراة اليوم المعز محجوب , اتير توماس و مالك و سيسية , بوي , الشغيل, مهند , سيدي بيه , نزار حامد , بشة, كاريكا و تستكمل مباريات الاسبوع الاول بثلاث مواجهات تجري على النحو التالي الهلال الفاشر والخرطوم الوطني بالفاشر، والأهلي الخرطوم والأهلي شندي ، والهلال كادقلي والنسور بكادقلى
*

----------


## زول هناك

*احمد الباشا اول لاعب يحرز هدفين في الموسم
 
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
يعتبر اللاعب احمد الباشا اول لاعب يحرز هدفين في مباراة واحدة في موسم 2014 في مباراة فريقه امس امام الاهلي عطبرة خلال المواجهة التي جمعت فريه بالاكسبريس امس بالخرطوم 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*كروجر :اتسحقينا الفوز على الاكسبريس لاننا كنا الافضل

المواجهة اعداد جدي لكمبالا
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 اشاد الألماني مايكل كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ بمستوى لاعبيه في مباراة أهلي عطبرة التي جرت مساء اليوم في افتتاح مباريات الفريقين في النسخة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وانتهت بفوز المريخ بثلاثية نظيفة وقال المدرب الألماني إن اللاعبين قدموا مستوى جيد وسيطروا على المباراة بشكل كبير وأكد كروجر أن الفوز في اول مباراة في الدوري امر مهم ويمنح اللاعبين ثقة, ووبّخ كروجر لاعبيه وقال إنهم استهونوا بالمنافس عقب احراز الهدف الثالث وتراجع مستواهم وفقدوا الرغبة في تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف واعتبر كروجر أن المباراة مثلت اعداداً جيداً لمباراة لكمبالا سيتي يوم السبت المقبل في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال,وامتدح المدرب الألماني لاعبه احمد الباشا الذي قدم مستوي جيد وسجل هدفين واسهم بشكل كبير في فوز المريخ بالمباراة , واشاد بتنظيم فريق الاهلي عطبرة مؤكدا بان فريق جيد

*

----------


## زول هناك

*حمزة : النسور لن ينج منا و الفوز سيكون من نصيبنا
 
كفرووتر/ كادوقلي / احمد عمر
قال كابتن فريق هلال الجبال حمزة بان فريقه جاهز لمواجهة اليوم امام النسور الخرطوم و قال بان مباراة اليوم تعتبر ثأرية بعد ان خسر فريقهم لمباراتين امام النسور في الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الاخيرة و اكد في تصريحات خص بها كفرووتر بان الفوز سيكون من نصيب هلال الجبال في مواجهة اليوم على ملعب مورتا 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*كاريكا يتاهب لاول اهدافه في موسم 2014 

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 يتاهب هداف بطولة الدوري الممتاز مدثر كاريكا لتدشين اول اهداف في موسم 2014 خلال مواجهة فريقه مساء اليوم علي ملعب الجزيرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و يجدر ذكره بان الهداف محمد كوكو صام عن التهديف في اول مشاركة امس امام المريخ و تاتي فرصة التقدم اليوم للاعب كاريكا امام الرومان في مدني 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*النابي يدفع بالمالي كوالبالي في الشوط الثاني 

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 وضع مدرب الهلال نصر الدين النابي باللاعب كواليبالي في الشوط الثاني خلال مباراة اليوم امام الاتحاد و ذلك باللعب باسلوب يختلف عن مباريات الفريق في الموسم الجديدي حيث يلعب الهلال في مباراة اليوم بتنظيم 4-3-3-1 و ذلك بالاعتمادعلى كاريكا فقط في الهجوم مدعوما بالثلاثي مهند و بشة و سيدي بيه من وسط الملعب 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*شيمليس يجتاز التجربة بنجاح و يقدم اوراق اعتماده

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 اجتاز نجم المريخ الجديد شيمليس التجربة بنجاح و قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوى مع فريقه امام الاهلي عطبرة امس امام الاهلي عطبرة و كان واحدا من نجوم المباراة البارزين وصفقت له الجماهير كثيرا و تجاوبت مع لمساته الساحرة و تمريراته المتقنة

*

----------


## زول هناك

*حداثة : الخسارة من البطل غير مزعجة قبل مواجهتنا امام الكونغولي

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
أبدي ياسر حداثة مدرب فريق الكرة بنادي الأهلي عطبرة عدم انزعاجه من الخسارة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها فريقه أمام المريخ بثلاثية نظيفة في أولي مباريات الفريقين في النسخة 19 من مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
وقال حداثة في تصريح لموقع عقب المباراة مساء الثلاثاء إن المباراة كشفت له الكثير من السلبيات التي يمكن تداركها قبل المواجهة الإفريقية المنتظرة يوم الأحد المقبل في ذهاب تمهيدي كأس الاتحاد الإفريقي الكونفدرالية باستاد عطبرة ضد بطل الكونجو في أول مشاركة إفريقية للفريقه.
وأضاف بقوله "حاولت أن انهي الشوط الأول دون أن تستقبل شباكنا أي هدف لوضع استراتيجية أخري في الحصة الثانية ولكن لم ننجح في ذلك إلا أن المريخ تفوق علينا بعنصر الخبرة وفرق الإعداد ونجح في الوصول للشباك في الدقائق الخمس الأخيرة من الشوط الأول وعاد في الشوط الثاني في إضافة هدفين."
وقال حداثة "هناك وقت كاف لمعالجة الأخطاء التي وقع فيها بعض اللاعبين قبل المواجهة الإفريقية المرتقبة بإضافة بعض العناصر خاصة في خط الهجوم."

*

----------


## زول هناك

*رمضان عجب : قدمنا مباراة رفيعة المستوي امام الاكسبريس 
سنفوز على كمبالا بثلاثية بإذن الله
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
أكد نجم المريخ رمضان عجب قدرة فريقه على تكرار الفوز الذي حققه امس على الأهلي عطبرة ببطولة الدوري الممتاز , حينما يلاقي ضيفه كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي في الثامن فبراير الجاري بتمهيدي دوري أبطال أفريقيا, مشيدا بآداء الفريق وزملاءه في مباراة اليوم.
وكان المريخ قد حقق فوزا قويا على الأهلي عطبرة بنتيجة 3-0 بإستاد الخرطوم في المباراة الأولى للفريقين ضمن بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لموسم 2014 .
واكد بان فريقه مباراة جميلة جدا جدا في إفتتاح الممتاز, وإن شاء الله نقدم كل جهد وشئ جميل للجمهور".
وأضاف رمضان :"الفريق لديه القدرة على تكرار الفوز حينما يلاقي فريق كمبالا سيتي بدوري أبطال أفريقيا الأسبوع القادم بإذن الله."

*

----------


## زول هناك

*اربع مباريات في الممتازاليوم الاربعاء

تستكمل مباريات الاسبوع الاول لدوري سوداني اليوم الاربعاء باربع مواجهات حيث يحل الهلال ضيفا علي الاتحاد مدني ويصطدم الاهلي شندي بالاهلي الخرطوم في الخرطوم ويستضيف هلال الفاشر الخرطوم الوطني ويشهد استاد كادقلي المباراة الرابعة التي ستقام عصرا وتجمع هلال كادقلي بضيفه النسور ام درمان
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بارك الله فيكم ثنائي الابداع والروعه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مستشار السفارة المصرية يزور المكتب التنفيذي للمريخ ويبدى رغبته في متابعة مباراة الاحمر الافريقية

استقبل الامين العام لنادي  المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الاستاذ  باسل طمان  المستشار بالسفارة المصرية بالخرطوم بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ  بالخرطوم 2 , وتناقشا فى العديد من القضايا الرياضية فى السودان ومصر , وابدي المستشار اعجابه بنادي المريخ  وابدي باسل طمان رغبته فى مشاهدة مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي المقرره يوم السبت القادم باستاد الخرطوم 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مديرها غادر خصيصا لهذه المهمه ..قناة النيلين (تمقلب) المريخ وتنال حق البث الحصرى لمباراة
الاحمر وكمبالا سيتى

نالت قناة النيلين الفضائية الرياضية السودانية اليوم حقوق البث الحصرى لمباراة كمبالا سيتى والمريخ (الاياب) والتى تقام فى منتصف فبراير الحالى بالعاصمة اليوغندية فى الدور التمهيدى لدورى ابطال افريقيا وغادر مدير قناة النيلين خالد الاعيسر الى يوغندا خصيصا فجر اليوم ووقع العقد هناك حسب ما علمت (سودانا فوق) مع جون كاريكا مدير قسم التلفزة بالتلفزيون اليوغندى فى مؤتمر صحفى عقد خصيصا لذلك مع مذكرة تفاهم بين السودان ويوغندا
الجدير بالذكر ان المريخ رفض منح النيلين حقوق البث الحصرى للقاء الذهاب بالخرطوم نتيجة خلافات ابان مباراة بايرن موينخ والاحمر فى قطر

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكورين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الباشا نجما لمباراة المريخ و الاهلي عطبرة 

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 

حصل اللاعب احد الباشا على نجومية مباراة فريقه امام الاهلي عطبرة بالهدفين الذين احرزهما فيي شباك عوض كافي بجانب المستوي المميز الذي قدمه اللاعب
 في مواجهة الامس 






الآن ماذا يقول الذين ردحوا في الباشا بل فيهم من طالب بشطبه و قالوا أنه (حنكوش) كورة و لا يقوم بالإلتحامات كما يجب و أنه عالة على الفريق
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مدرب الاتحاد يجدد تحديه للهلال قبل مواجهة الفريقين الليلة

كورة سودانية
أكد الكابتن الحاج الأمين مدرب اتحاد مدني من جديد تحديه للهلال عندما يلتقي الفريقان مساء اليوم على ملعب الجزيرة بمدني ضمن مباريات الجولة الأولى من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقال الحاج الأمين إن فريقه أكمل جاهزيته للقاء اليوم ولمبارياته في النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الاتحاد خاض بعض المباريات الودية وأشار إلى أنه وقف على جاهزية أي عنصر في التشكيلة ووصل إلى القائمة المثالية التي سيدفع بها في مباراة اليوم ونبّه إلى غياب بعض اللاعبين الأساسيين لكنه راهن على البدلاء وقال إن نزار خميس وصابر عطرون تعرضا للاصابة في مباراة اعدادية أمام مريخ المناقل ولن يشاركان في مباراة اليوم وقال مدرب الاتحاد إن فريقه يلعب أمام منافس كبير ومتمرس لكنه يطمح إلى ظهور جيد وكسب الرهان وأكد أن الاتحاد يريد تحسّس طريقه لمراكز المقدمة ومن جهته قال وديدي يحيي قائد الرومان إن التحضيرات اكتملت وذكر أنهم واجهوا المريخ في المباراة الأولى من العام الماضي وكانوا مميزين في الشوط الأول ثم انهاروا في الحصة الثانية وقال إنهم استفادوا من تجربة العام الماضي ولا مجال للانهيار في مباراة اليوم سواء في الحصة الأولى أو الثانية.. يذكر أن الاتحاد كان فرض التعادل الايجابي بهدفين لكل على الهلال في لقاء الفريقين في الدورة الأولى بمدني في العام الماضي  

*

----------


## زول هناك

*متوكل احمد على: مراقب مباراة الأحمر والإكسبريس مزّق طلب المريخ بعدم تلفزة اللقاء

كورة سودانية
علّق متوكل احمد علي نائب الامين لنادي المريخ على الأحداث التي صاحبت لقاء المريخ وأهلي عطبرة مساء اليوم في الجولة الأولى من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكانت ادارة المريخ طلبت من مراقب المباراة بايقاف بث اللقاء الذي كان منقولاً على تلفزيون السودان القومي وأكد متوكل انهم رفضوا نقل المباراة على التلفزيون احتجاجا على عدم تسلم المريخ مستحقاته المتأخرة  فى البث الفضائي وقال إنه في بداية المباراة تقدم بطلب رسمي الى مراقب المباراة بعدم نقلها  الذي قام بتمزيق الطلب في استفزاز للمريخ واصر على بث المباراة   , واوضح متوكل ان  احتجاجه على عدم البث يأتي من كونه ممثل المريخ في كتلة الممتاز التى اقرت عدم البث الى حين تسلم الاندية لمتأخراتها , ونفى متوكل أن تكون له بانقطاع الكهرباء عن كاميرات ومعدات التلفزيون مبيناً أنه سيقاضي كل من اتهمه  بذلك , مؤكدا بان المريخ لن يسكت عن حقوقه مهما كان الثمن.. وكان معلق المباراة ذكر أن هناك حديث دائر عن تحريض من متوكل أحمد علي بقطع الكهرباء عن معدات النقل التلفزيوني.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*جمال الوالي: لسنا مسئولين عن الأعطال بملعب الخرطوم ولدينا مستحقات بطرف الاتحاد العام

قال الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ في حديث لصحيفة الصدى إن الأحداث التي صاحبت لقاء الفرقة الحمراء وأهلي عطبرة في الجولة الأولى من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز والتي جاءت بسبب نقل المباراة تلفزيونياً قال الوالي إن ناديه لا علاقة له بها لأنها تُقام في استاد الخرطوم مبيناً أن الملعب الذي أُقيمت عليه المباراة يتبع إلى الاتحاد المحلي وليس لنادي المريخ وقال: بالتالي لسنا معنيين بالأعطال التي تحدث في الملعب وأفاد جمال الوالي أن ناديه لديه مستحقات بطرف الاتحاد العام ومبالغ مالية كبيرة لم يتسلمها وقال: ينبغي على الاتحاد أن يبادر بسداد ماعليه من التزامات تخص النادي.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*سكرتير اتحاد الكرة بمدني: لن نسمح بدخول كاميرات التلفزة للملعب ونقل لقاء الهلال والرومان

كورة سودانية
أكد معتصم عبد السلام سكرتير اتحاد الكرة المحلي بمدني أنهم لن يسمحوا بدخول كاميرات التلفزة لنقل مباراة اليوم التي تجمع الهلال واتحاد مدني في الجولة الأولى من الدوري الممتاز والمقامة في الثامنة مساءً على ملعب مدني مبيناً أنهم مع الأندية في قرارها برفض بث المباريات في حال لم تتسلم مستحقاتها كاملة.. وكان مجلس المريخ رفض نقل مباراة فريقه أمام اهلي عطبرة أمس رغم أن التلفزيون كان بث الشوط الأول من اللقاء وسط مشادات بين ادارة المريخ وادارة الاتحاد العام.. ومن جهته استبعد محمد الطيب يس نائب رئيس الرومان بث مباراة الهلال والاتحاد وذكر أنهم ينسّقون مع أندية الممتاز وقال: حتى أمس لم نتسلم مستحقات العام الجديد من البث فيما تسلمت الأندية مستحقات العام الماضي وأفاد أن هناك مطالب مستمرة لم يفي بها الاتحاد وقال: لذلك من الصعب بث مباراة اليوم بين الرومان والهلال في حال لم تتسلم الأندية مستحقاتها.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الفرسان والآرسنال بالخرطوم.. أسود الجبال تستضيف النسور بكادوقلي والخيالة يستقبلون الكوماندوز بالفاشر

كورة سودانية
تتواصل منافسات الدوري الممتاز في نسخته التاسعة عشرة وتُقام اليوم أربع مباريات ضمن الجولة الأولى من المسابقة حيث يحل الهلال ضيفاً على اتحاد مدني في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم بينما يشهد استاد الخرطوم لقاء أهلي الخرطوم وأهلي شندي في الثامنة من مساء اليوم.. فيما ستكون الهزيمة ممنوعة على أصحاب الأرض والضيوف في كادوقلي ويتصارع هلال كادوقلي والنسور في الخامسة الا ربعاً من مساء اليوم على ملعب كادوقلي ويرغب هلال كادوقلي في الاستفادة من عاملي الأرض والجمهور في لقاء اليوم وينتظر أن يحصل على دعم كبير من جماهيره اما النسور فستتجنب الوقوع في مشاكل في الموسم الحالي بعد أن عاقبها الاتحاد الموسم الماضي واستعان النسور ببعض اللاعبين ورتّب جيداً للموسم ويقوده المدرب الغاني موسيس وتطمح الجوارح إلى الفوز بالمباراة الأولى والعودة بالعلامة الكاملة من هناك.. ويخطّط الخرطوم الوطني إلى العودة بالعلامة الكاملة من الفاشر عندما يحل ضيفاً على الخيالة في الخامسة من مساء اليوم على ملعب الفاشر بينما يسعى أصحاب الأرض إلى الفوز في المباراة الأولى والمباراة تعني الكثير للوافد الجديد بالذات وحضّر هلال كادوقلي نفسه جيداً لظهور متميز ويطمح هلال الفاشر إلى سحب البساط من الجميع ولعب دور الحصان الأسود أما الخرطوم الوطني فأقام معسكراً في مصر أدى خلاله تجارب على أعلى مستوى ووضع مدربه اللمسات الأخيرة واختار العناصر ويعوّل على صلاح الأمير ومحمد موسى وريميه وقلق الذي يظهر مع الخرطوم الوطني للمرة الأولى بعد أن ارتدى شعار أهلي عطبرة في الموسم الماضي وتسعى كل الفرق للبحث عن النقاط و البداية الجيدة في النسخة الحالية من المسابقة.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الهلال يحل ضيفاً على الرومان مساء اليوم بمدني

كورة سودانية
يحل الهلال صاحب المركز الثاني في النسخة 18 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ضيفاً على الاتحاد على ملعب الجزيرة بمدني في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم في الجولة الأولى من النسخة التاسعة عشرة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وكل طرف يرغب في الفوز ويسعى إلى تجنب الخسارة.. فأصحاب الأرض لم يحققوا مركزاً جيداً العام الماضي وجاء مردود اتحاد مدني مُخيّباً لآمال الجماهير خاصة في القسم الثاني واختلف أداء الاتحاد عنه في الدور الأول.. وكان الأزرق انتظم في معسكر بالدوحة أدى خلاله ثلاث مباريات أمام زنت الروسي ومسيمير والرمثا الأردني وبعد العودة خاض تجربة أمام أطلع برة جوبا انتهت بالتعادل من دون أهداف واختتم الهلال برنامجه الاعدادي لمباراة اليوم وأدى مرانه الختامي على ملعب المباراة أمس واختار المدرب عناصره ويعوّل نصر الدين نابي على المعز محجوب وعمر بخيت ونزار حامد ومدثر كاريكا وبشة بالاضافة إلى كوليبالي المهاجم المالي… فيما اختتم اتحاد مدني تحضيراته على ملعب المباراة أمس بمران خفيف عمل من خلاله المدرب الحاج الأمين وضع لمساته الأخيرة واختيار العناصر التي ستخوض اللقاء.


*

----------


## ابومنزر

*صباحكم عسل زول هناك وودالنادر على الابداع
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين الاخوين زول هناك ومحمد النادر

صدارة من قولة تيت
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الاربعاء 
5 فبراير 2014
المصدر كورة سودانية

العالمي يتخطي الاكسبريس بأقدام (الرسام) ورأس (بامبا)
كروجر: سعيد بالنقاط وغير راضٍ عن الاداء .. سيدا وشيمليس علي الاعناق
متوكل يكشف القصة الكاملة لانقطاع البث: مراقب المباراة مزق خطاب المريخ وليس لنا علاقة بتوقف البث
مدير التلفزيون يدفع (2) مليار قبل مباراة المريخ والاهلي عطبرة بساعة ونصف
حداثة: المريخ يعانئ من البطء .. العجب يقود السلاطين للفوز
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الاربعاء

 5 فبراير 2014


بعد الاحداث الكارثية بإستاد الخرطوم امس: مريخ الوالي .. فضائح طوالي
متوكل احمد علي يهين تلفزيون الدولة ويقطع الكهرباء عن سيارة التلفزة
بلاغ جنائي في مواجهة متوكل احمد علي .. وخسائر سيارة التلفزة تجاوزت ألف دولار
الاسياد والاتحاد في مواجهة مثيرة مساء اليوم بإستاد الجزيرة
علي عبدالسلام يفتح النار علي التحكيم: اهلي عطبرة لن يلعب مباراة يديرها بدرالدين
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الاربعاء

 5 فبراير 2014



ثلاثية مريخية نارية في الشباك العطبراوية
المريخ يعبر الاكسبريس ويتصدر .. والرسام اول هدف واول نجومية
شيمليس علي اعناق الجماهير .. المجلس الاحمر يقاضي التلفزيون القومي
ادارة التلفزيوت تتحدي قرار الكتلة وتوجه اساءات لمجلس المريخ علي الهواء
كروجر: الاهلي فريق محترم ومنحنا الفائدة المطلوبة قبل لقاء كمبالا
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الاربعاء 
5 فبراير 2014

مستشار السفارة المصرية يبدي رغبتة في متابعة مباراة الاحمر الافريقية
اربع مباريات في ختام الجولة الاولي للممتاز
جبرة: ليست لدي مشكلة في العمل مع فريق صاعد
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الاربعاء
  5 فبراير 2014

الهلال يحل ضيفا ثقيلا علي رومان الجزيرة
الاحمر يقطع الكهرباء عن النيلين والتلفزيون القومي
رئيس اتحاد مدني للكرة يؤكد جاهزية الاستاد
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم الاربعاء 
 5 فبراير 2014

حداثة: المريخ يفتقد اللعب الممرحل
بص المريخ يخطف الانظار بإستاد الخرطوم
الهلال يحل ضيفا علي رومان الجزيرة في بداية مشواره لاستعادة لقب الممتاز
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*شكرا الأخوين / زول هناك ومحمد النادر .. ومبروك إنتصار الزعيم .. ومزيدا من الإنتصارات والأفراح .. وحرمنا من مشاهدة الشوط الثانى .. أحداث امس قتلت الفرحه فى نفوسنا وربنا يسهل الأمور ولك خالص الشكر والثناء
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*افياء ايمن كبوش 

 الصفيق علي عمر… !!


الصفيق علي عمر… !!
 •       لست ميالا على الاطلاق لسلك الطريق الذي يقودني (مكرهاً لا بطل)
 لمهاجمة (احد الزملاء) مهما كانت درجة (صفاقته).. او حجم خروجه عن (قواعد
 الادب) المتعارف عليه في الاسرة السودانية من خلال كتاباته اليومية.
 •       الرشيد علي عمر استمرأ (حكاية) الاشارة الينا او قولوا (استحلى) رواية
 مهاجمة كل الصحفيين الذين يعملون في هذه الصحيفة (قمزاً ولمزا)… مع ان
 النساء انفسهن ركبنا قطار التحضر وتركن هذه العادة الزميمة… حيث لم تعد
 هناك امرأة تقمز امرأة او تلمز رجلاً.. انطلاقاً من احترامها لنفسها
 ولاسرتها ولمجتمعها الكبير.
 •       من هو الرشيد علي عمر ؟!!… سؤال عريض يجب ان يقدم لمجلس الصحافة او
 لجنة الشكاوي وقبلهما لجنة الرصد التي يقف عليها الدكتور عادل محجوب…
 يجب ان يجيبوا على هذا السؤال لان حملاتهم التصحيحية دائما تنطلق عندما
 يكون الرشيد علي عمر هو (التختة) التي تتلقى رصاص الهجوم.. مع انه صاحب
 القلم (غير الرشيد) الذي لاحقه مجلس الصحافة في المحاكم من اجل (سحب
 الترخيص) عندما خرج عن القواعد المهنية المعروفة ولائحة الشرف الصحفي في
 كل كتاباته السابقة واللاحقة.. وانتظم في مهاجمة الشرفاء والانقياء
 والركع السجود من ابناء الوسط الرياضي الذي كان عفيفا ولطيفا ونقيا قبل
 ان يدخله امثال هذا المدعي…
 •       من هو اجاركم الله لو لم يكن هذا المدعي يملك (الحصانة) التي تجعله
 بعيداً عن المحاسبة والمساءلة والرقابة.. ولكن لماذا نخاف نحن ؟!! ما هو
 الذي نخشاه في هذا البلد ؟!! ومن هو الذي يمسك باقلامنا ويمنعها من
 الدخول في مزالق الهتر والاسفاف ومهاجمة الآخرين… ما كانت لديه (وديعة)
 عندنا فليأتي ليأخذها اليوم قبل الغد.. فكلنا سنأتي يوم القيامة لنسأل
 والعمل الصالح هو الذي يجيب ؟!!
 •       لا نخشى احداً بالمرة… ولا يوجد ما نخشاه في هذه البلد طالما اننا
 تحت مظلة القانون وننتمى الى هذه المهنة العذاب.. المهنة الصراط… لن
 يخيفنا (ود مقنعة) ولكننا نحترم اهلنا واسرنا التي ربتنا على احترام
 الغير واشاعة مبادئ الخير… لولا لهذا لطرحنا ملفات هذا المغرور في
 الشارع العام حتى نؤكد للناس والدنيا انه بضاعة مضروبة في مزادات كل
 الاداريين الاحياء منهم والاموات عبر مسيرة الهلال الطويلة..
 •       أليس هو الرشيد علي عمر الذي كان (يتسول) جمال الوالي ويدفع بـ(الشيكات
 الطائرة) وهو يعلم بانه رئيس نادي المريخ ؟!! هل ماتت قضيته التي اسهم
 السيد طه علي البشير في حلها واكمل خيوطها الارباب صلاح ادريس ؟ ام انه
 يعتقد بان ذاكرة الاجيال قد تنسى ابتزازه الرخيص بالقلم الذي اقسم به رب
 العزة. ؟
 •       هذه واحدة…
 •       اما الثانية فأقول لك ان كل الشارع الهلالي يعلم بانك قد اتيت الى
 الارباب باكياً بالدمع والشهود احياء… فهل تستطيع ان تذكر هنا للامانة
 والتاريخ… الاسباب التي دعتك لهذا الموقف ؟
 •       رجل محترم رباني.. احسن تربيتي واعتز بذلك لذلك تحسرت يا هذا عندما
 رأيتك بكامل قواك العقلية او هكذا اعتقدت.. رأيتك (تقبل رأس الكاردينال)
 بعد هنيهات من اعلان فوز البرير في الانتخابات الاخيرة.. أي رجل يفعل هذا
 يا هذا ؟!!
 •       انت آخر رجل يتحدث عن الشرف وساعود اليك طالما ان احترامنا لانفسنا لم
 يمنع عنا هجمات بعض شذاذ الآفاق ونشكر الانقاذ كثيرا لانها منعت صفوف
 الرغيف وقالت الشعب لازم يقيف.. لا سهر في الافران ولا يحزنون وساعود
 اليك غدا يا من لا تستحق حتى تعرف ان ولائينا بعد الله والوطن لانفسنا
 فقط… لاننا رجال من اصلاب رجال ونفخر بذلك.
 فيء اخير
 •       الرشيد علي عمر الذي لا يعرف الوفاء هو الذي انقذه السيد طه علي البشير
 من تنفيذ تصديق بالنشر لـ(متهم هارب) بسبب (شيكات الوالي).
 •       وهو نفسه الرشيد علي عمر العفيف الشريف الذي وضع اسمه مع قوائم
 المحظورين من السفر.. وتم تطبيق ذلك فعليا عندما هم بالسفر مع بعثة
 الهلال الى جنوب افريقيا.
 •       (نتحداك) يا (صفيق الزمن الاغبر) ان (تثبت) شيئا فعله الارباب لاجلنا
 بعيداً عن حدود وظيفتنا كصحفيين في الصحيفة التي يمتلكها وما نتقاضاه
 منها من رواتب.
 •       لن نستعر او نخجل من ادنى نوال بذله الارباب لاجلنا.. ولكننا سنكون
 اوفياء للارباب ولغيره ان جرتنا متاهات الزمن او عاتياته للوقوف امام من
 يجزل الاحسان… لان جزاء الاحسان يا هذا هو الاحسان.. وهذا ثابت ولن
 يتغير وستؤكده الايام.
 •       صبرنا كثيراً على هجومك على الارباب ولم نخرج سيوفنا من اغمادها للرد
 عليك.. لاننا نعلم بان الرجل يملك (حق الرد) ويمتلك قلماً يدافع به عن
 نفسه… ام اليوم فانت (تدوس) على ما نملك من كرامة لذلك سيتواصل حق الرد
 حتى تثبت الجهات المسئولة باننا (مواطنون من الدرجة الثانية).
 •       نحمل محبة غير معتادة لكل من يحمل هذا الهلال في جوفه.. ولكنها صروف
 الزمن وبعض اوغاده.. انه (هبوط اضطراري) فقد ادمانا (وضع المتفرج).
 •       خيار الدم او يعود ود مضوي حياً.
 •       اللهم لا تؤاخذنا بما يكتبه السفهاء منا.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم 
عقبال الفوز على كمبالا سيتى
نجح المريخ فى كسب ثقة الجماهير وطمأنتها على مستوى الفريق قبل ان يخوض معركته الافريقية القادمة ضد فريق كمبالا سيتى فى ذهاب تمهيدى دورى الابطال وذلك من خلال الفوز الاول والمستحق الذى تفوق به على اهلى عطبره فى بداية مشوار الدفاع عن اللقب بثلاثية نظيفة كشفت عن الوجه الحقيقى لعناصر الهجوم فى التشكيلة الاساسية والتى من المتوقع ان يدفع بها المدرب الالمانى فى المواجهة الافريقية المرتقبة لاسيما وانها قد ضمت غالبية المحاربين القدامى من نجوم الفريق الذين حققوا معه بطولة الدورى الممتاز وكاس السودان فى الموسم الاخير .
لم يكن الفوز وحده هو العنوان الابرز فى اول مباراة تنافسية لحامل اللقب وانما ايضا عودة احمد الباشا لممارسة هوايته فى تسجيل الاهداف الرائعة وتألقه مع المجموعة بعدما كان فى الموسم الاخير ( خارج الشبكه ) ونال قسطا كبيرا من السخط والغضب الذى لاحقه حتى فى اعمدة الصحف الحمراء التى لاحقته بسياط النقد بسبب تواضع ادائه فى معظم المباريات التى شارك فيها وخرج منها دون ان يترك خلفه اثرا ايجابيا ,,
تألق احمد الباشا فى التجربة الودية الاخيرة التى خاضها المريخ ضد فريق الملكية جوبا وتسجيله لهدفين اعطت مؤشرا للمدرب كروجر فى ان يمنح الباشا ثقته الكاملة ويضعه فى القائمة الاساسية وليس بديلا كما كان يحدث فى التجارب الاوربية التى اداها المريخ فى معسكره بالدوحه , حيث لم يخذل الباشا مدربه وكان عند حسن الظن به من خلال المردود الكبير الذى قدمه امام الاهلى بالامس و تسجيله لهدفين من ضمن الثلاثية التى حقق بها المريخ الفوز وحصوله ايضا على نجومية المباراة مما يعنى انه قد حجز مقعده مبكرا فى التشكيلة الاساسية للفريق فى ظل المنافسة المتوقعة بين لاعبي المريخ فى الحصول على فرصة المشاركة فى المباريات القادمة .
قدم الاهلى عطبره فائدة كبيرة للمريخ بعدما اظهر ندية كبيرة خلال نصف الساعة الاولي من المباراة بالضغط المستمر والاداء الدفاعى المحكم فى وسط الملعب الى جانب المحاولات الهجومية فهى كانت بمثابة الاختبار الذى يحتاجه المريخ كتجربة اخيرة قبل مواجهة الفريق الاوغندى , الا ان صمود الاهلي لم يستمر طويلا بعد هدف التقدم الذى غير من مجريات المباراة لمصلحة المريخ وظهرت الفوارق الفنية وعامل الخبرة وتحولت السيطرة للمريخ ليتسيد الملعب ويضغط على مرمى الاهلي مستفيدا ايضا من التبديلات التى اجراها كروجر فى الشوط الثانى وعززت من القوة الهجومية للمريخ لينهى المباراة بثلاثة اهداف كانت كافية فى تعزيز ثقة الجماهير فى الفريق ورفع معنويات اللاعبين واعطاء المدرب كروجر صورة واضحة عن التشكيلة الاساسية والطريقة التى سيواجه بها خصمه الاوغندى مساء السبت القادم ,,
اعتقد ان كل المخاوف التى سيطرت على اعضاء الجهاز الفنى من خوض اول مباراة فى الدورى قبل ايام قليلة من مواجهة كمبالا سيتى وتحفظ المدرب كروجر على قرار الاتحاد العام برفض تأجيل انطلاقة الدورى قد اصبحت الان من الماضى بعد هذا الفوز وتألق عدد كبير من العناصر الاساسية وظهورهم فى لياقة بدنية جيدة الى جانب التفاهم والتجانس بين تراورى وبقية لاعبى الوسط لتعزيز القوة الهجومية , حيث ظهر شميلس بمستوى جيد الى جانب احمد الباشا وباسيرو وباسكال فى محاور الارتكاز بينما لم يتعرض دفاع الى المريخ الى لخطورة كبيرة سوى فى الجزء الاول من المباراة .
شهدت المباراة حالة من التوتر كان محورها الاساسي موضوع التلفزة والخلاف بين قناة النيلين وادارة نادى المريخ بعدما رفض نائب الامين العام متوكل احمد على نقل المباراة ودخل فى خلاف مع الفريق التلفزيونى وصلت تفاصيله على الهواء اثناء النقل المباشر قبل ان يتم توقف الارسال التلفزيونى بحجة انقطاع التيار الكهربائى حسب افادة معلق المباراة ,, ولكن فى كل الاحوال فان معالجة النقل التلفزيونى وربطها بعدم تسليم الاندية المستحقات المتأخرة كانت تتطلب قدرا من الحكمة واستخدام اسلوب افضل من الذى تابعناه بالامس على الهواء مباشرة ,, وهى قضية سنعود لها بالتفصيل لاحقا لان السبب المباشر فيها هذه العنتريات والتصرفات الفردية التى تتم باسم المؤسسات الاعلامية والرياضية !
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نجيب عبدالرحيم

[email protected]

 إن فوكس



 المنافسات الإفريقية وأدواتها .. غير



 بعد عودة نادي المريخ من معسكر الدوحة الذي يعد من ضمن مراحل الإعداد العام والتهيئة لدخول الموسم الجديد والمنافسات الإفريقية وتعتبر هذه المرحلة جزءا مكملاً لفترة المعسكر والإعداد قبل البداية الفعلية لمسابقة الدوري وفي نفس الوقت يطمئن كروجر على نجاح برنامجه الإعدادي الطويل وللعناصر القديمة والجديدة التي ستخوض التصفيات.



 الفريق لعب أولى مبارياته في الدوري المحلي أمام فريق الأهلي عطبرة وفاز بثلاثية دون رد وفي إعتقادي أن المباراة تعد بروفة لبطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا حيث يقابل الفريق في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي فريق كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي فالمباراة ليست سهلة كما يعتقد بائعو الكلام الذين يتحدثون بلا دراية أو علم وبلا شك ستكون المواجهة صعبة وإختبار حقيقي لملامسة تفاصيل الفريق الفنية والتكتيكية ومخرجات معسكر الدوحة ومعايير النجاح وإختبار شامل لكل خطوط الفريق وهذه المباريات ستكشف العيوب والاحتياجات والأسلوب الأمثل الذي يحتاجه الفريق في هذا المشوار الصعب.



 المريخ هو بطل الدوري والكأس في مسابقات الموسم الفائت وأكثر الأندية ثباتا واستقراراً من كل النواحي الفنية والإدارية، وفريق كمبالا سيتي صاحب إنجازات محلية وخارجية ولديه تجارب وخبرات سابقة في مثل هذه البطولات المهمة والصعبة على الفرق ومن هنا تأتي أهمية هذا اللقاء المحاط بكل أنواع التحدي والإثارة وتفعيل كل الأدوات وكسب الثلاث نقاط على أمل كسب اللقاء القادم الذي يتطلب معرفة وأصول التمركز الصحيح وفن اللعب الجماعي والاستعداد اللياقي وتعدد أشكال الفرص والتهديف والاتزان بالأداء وسرعة التحول والارتداد السريع وفنون الدفاع والقوة بالالتحام والانضباط التكتيكي وحرية التصرف في حدود مصلحة الفريق ونظام المجموعة واحترام المنافس.



 وما ينطبق على المريخ ينطبق على الأندية الأخرى ونادي الهلال الذي سيقابل الملعب المالي في نفس المنافسة ويعتبر الفريق المالي أحد أعرق الأندية على المستوى القاري، ولديه إنجازات وتجربة كبيرة في المنافسات الإفريقية.



 يجب على إعلام الفريقين وخاصة الإعلام الأحمر أن يعرف أن المنافسات الإفريقية وأدواتها غير ويشخص الأمور بمهنية ومعرفة الأسلوب أو الطريقة التي من الممكن أن يلعب بها الفريق وما الواجب عمله تجاه هذا اللقاء المهم حتى يتمكن الفريق من الفوز والسيطرة على مجريات المباراة ومفاتيح اللعب الأساسية بدلاً من العزف واللعب على ورقة التاريخ وأرشيف الماضي التي تأرجح الأداء ولم نتمكن من التماسك ومواصلة التنافس وهذا ما حدث في المسابقات السابقة وخرجت كل الفرق السودانية الكبيرة والصغيرة من بطولة الأبطال الإفريقية والكونفدرالية.



 يجب على الأجهزة الفنية أن تعرف إن القراءة الأولية لهذه الفرق على الورق لم تكن في محلها الصحيح فالكرة الأفريقية تمتاز بالقوة الجسمانية والسرعة في الأداء والتلاحم القوي في الكرات المشتركة أرضاً وجواً ولديها دوريات قوية وشرسة وعنيفة والمستويات متقاربة وملامح البطل تظهر في الأمتار الأخيرة بينما دورينا ألقابه محصورة أو شبه محتكرة بين المريخ والهلال والدليل على ذلك إذا تعثر أحدهما في مباراة أو تعادل تحدد البطل ولذا يعانون بدنياً وتكتيكياً عندما يصطدمون بقوة الفرق المنافسة التي خاضت منافسات نارية من بداية المنافسة حتى نهايتها فقوة الدوري دائماً نتاجها بطولات. 

 عموماً نتمنى أن تكون المنافسة القادمة تختلف عن سابقتها وأن يرتفع المستوى وتتساوى كل الفرق تكتيكيا وفنياً ونشاهد بطل ووصيف غير الغريمين من أجل تطور الكرة السودانية.

 لك الله يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*التلفزيون يتقدم ببلاغ جنائي ضد متوكل احمد على 

ذكرت الاسياد في عددها الصادر اليوم بان التلفزيون القومي تقدم ببلاغ جنائي ضد نائب الامين العام نادي المريخ السيد متوكل احمد بسبب قطعه للكهرباء عن عربة البث التابعة لتلفزيون السودان الامر الذي تسبب في انقاع نقل مباراة المريخ و الاهلي عطبرة و يجدر ذكره بان التلفزيون كان قد رفض قطع نقل المباراة بطلب من مندوب المريخ و قام بالاستمرار حتى نهاية الشوط الاول من المباراة
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
في الهدف
ابوبكر عابدين
الحقائق الجلية في أوهام الفرق العالمية

*أيها السادة لا تلقوا التراب فوق وجه الشمس حتى تستبين الحقيقة.. وقال رجل حكيم يا مريد العلا إن كنت سائله مهد وسائله في السر والعلن، ويا خاطب المجد إن المجد ممتنع إن كنت تطلبه عفوا بلا ثمن..
*وحتى نساهم في بلوغ المرام لابد لنا من الرد على من زرعوا ووزعوا الأوهام على الجماهير المغلوب على أمرها..
*منذ عهد ليس بقريب أصبحت الصحافة الرياضية تمارس التطبيل والتهويل للاعبين والاداريين وحتى للاندية بلا سند او منطق عقلاني ودافعهم في ذلك الانتماء الأعمى!!
*قلناها من قبل ونكررها اليوم إن التهويل والتطبيل الاعمي لنجوم التسجلات المحليين منهم والأجانب مضر ويا ما اكتشفنا (الخازوق) بمجرد بداية المباريات الرسمية وتأتي فترة التسجيلات ويتم الشطب والتسجيل الجماعي وتضيع الدولارات والجنيهات والأمنيات!
* حسناً إنتهت فترة التسجيلات وتغبيش الرؤية لتأتي فترة الاعداد والتي غالباً ما تتم خارج البلاد وتقوم الصحف (الفارغة اصلاً) بابتعاث مندوبيها لحضور فترة الاعداد وإرسال صفحات يومية وتلك لعمرى بدعة لا توجد في كل أندية العالم المتحضر والمتقدم في كرة القدم!!
* الاعداد هو مطبخ الجهاز الفني والواجب هو أن يتم الاعداد بعيداً عن الأعين حتى تكتمل العملية وتنضج على نار هادئة.
* ولنسمى الاشياء باسمائها ولنتحدث عن إعداد فريقي القمة عندنا المريخ والهلال على حد السواء ولنرى جميعا ماتم فيها و كيف أفردت الصحف عدداً من صفحاتها كاملة لمتابعة كل صغيرة وكبيرة في المعسكرات (مع التهويل طبعاً) بالقلم والصورة.!!
*بدأ المريخ إعداده بمباراة مع بطل العالم ولم يتحدث أحد عن الاعداد الصحيح لا يتم بملاقاه بطل العالم او حتى فريق كبير رغم قناعتنا بفائدة تلك المباراة (معنوياً وإعلامياً) وليس فنياً.
* لم يتحدث احد عن مضار التبارى قبل اكتمال الاعداد البدني واحتمالات اصابات اللاعبين..
*لم يت حدث احد عن اسباب اصابات لاعبين امثال بله جابر وضفر وحتى اكرم الهادي في فترة الاعداد وليس المباريات.
* طفحت صحفنا بالعناوين الخادعة المخادعة التي تتحدث عن المريخ العالمي والذي لم يصمد أي فريق امامه وان الانتصارات قادمة والاهداف بالملوة والبطولات الداخلية والخارجية ستأتي طائعة مختارة للديار الحمراء ولم يذكروا سببا موضوعيا واحدا وكل ذلك مبنى على أوهام فترة الاعداد ونخاف اكثر ما نخاف من الصدمة التي قد تصيب الجمهور عند المحكات الحقيقية عندما نلتقى بالفرق الافريقية ونخرج كالمعتاد نلعق اثار الجراح جراء اكاذيب واوهام صحافة الانتماء الاعمى والتعصب القبيح.
* اعدادنا... أعدامنا هل من المنطق ان نستعد لملاقاة الافارقة في البطولة المنشودة بملاقاة فرق اوروبية وعربية؟ وهل سنعد انفسنا لملاقاة فرق افريقية نود احراز الاهداف في شباكها هجوما ونحن نلعب اعداديا معفرق اقوى منا ونلعب معها بخطط دفاعية بحته لم يحرز فيها سوى هدف وحيد يشكو اليتم؟!!
* تلك هي بعضة الحقائق الجلية في الرد على أهام من اطلقوا صفة العالمية على فرقنا الغارقة في المحلية والله المستعان..
كرات × الهدف:
* أتحادنا الموقر أكد بأن انديتنا المشاركة افريقيا اكملت شروط تراخيص الاندية بينما هي حتى اللحظة بلا استادات جاهزة لاداء المباريات الافريقية!! فيا ترى ماذا قالوا في الملفات التي رفعوها للاتحاد الافريقي؟؟
* الديون تحاصرهم والحكومة تدعمهم دون سائر الاندية الاخرى بلا فائدة تذكر..
* نطالب بفتح تلك الملفات ونتحدى الاتحاد في فعل ذلك حتى يكتشف الجميع الكذبة الكبرى..
*بالأمس بدأ الاسبوع الاول للدوري الممتاز ونتمنى ان نرى مابشرنا به الاعلام من خلال معسكرات الاعداد الخارجية والتي كلفت الكثير من العملات الصعبة..
*غدا بحول الله نفتح ملف ارض الاستثمار المريخية في أم درمان والخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


الرسام يقود العالمي امام الاكسبريس .. واحداث ساخنة تؤدي الى قطع البث
الهلال ينازل الرومان .. متوكل يوضح الحقائق ويلجأ للقضاء .. الوالي يطالب الاتحاد بدفع مستحقات الاحمر
المريخ يسحق الاكسبريس بثلاثية
انييستا الكورة السودانية يتالق ويحصل على النجومية
النيلين تدفع 30 الف دولار مقابل نقل مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي
الوالي : لسنا مسئولين عن الاعطال بملعب الخرطوم ولدينا مستحقات بطرف الاتحاد العام
نائب سكرتير المريخ يدلي بتصريحات مثيرة
العجب يقود السلاطين للفوز على الذئاب


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


العالمي يتخطي الاكسبريس بأقدام (الرسام) ورأس (بامبا)
كروجر: سعيد بالنقاط وغير راضٍ عن الاداء .. سيدا وشيمليس علي الاعناق .. متوكل يكشف القصة الكاملة لانقطاع البث
الباشا سجل الثنائية وحصل على النجومية .. العالمي يفتتح حملة الدفاع عن القاب بثلاثية في شباك الاكسبريس
كروجر : النقاط اسعدتني والاداء لم يعجبني
متوكل احمد علي : مراقب المباراة مزق خطاب المريخ وليس لنا علاقة بتوقف البث
مدير التلفزيون يدفع (2) مليار قبل مباراة المريخ والاهلي عطبرة بساعة ونصف
حداثة : المريخ يعانئ من البطء
المريخ يتدرب اليوم بالاكاديمية
كمبالا سيتي يصل الخرطوم اليوم
نسيمبي : اكملنا الجاهزية ولانعاني من غياب
العجب يقود السلاطين للفوز .. والفهود تتعادل مع التماسيح
سكرتاير الاتحاد المنحلي بودمدني : لو زارنا وفد الهلال لطردناه
الاهلي الخرطوم يمنع الباعة المتجولين
اربع مواجهات ساخنة في ختام الجولة الاولى لممتاز 19


*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

الآن ماذا يقول الذين ردحوا في الباشا بل فيهم من طالب بشطبه و قالوا أنه (حنكوش) كورة و لا يقوم بالإلتحامات كما يجب و أنه عالة على الفريق




الباشا  اللاعب رقم واحد  الآن بالسودان  وهذه قناعاتي  بعد ان قل عطاء اللاعب العجب منذ ثلاث سنوات 
الباشا  هو خليفه العجب في الملاعب 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


في الهدف
ابوبكر عابدين
الحقائق الجلية في أوهام الفرق العالمية

*أيها السادة لا تلقوا التراب فوق وجه الشمس حتى تستبين الحقيقة.. وقال رجل حكيم يا مريد العلا إن كنت سائله مهد وسائله في السر والعلن، ويا خاطب المجد إن المجد ممتنع إن كنت تطلبه عفوا بلا ثمن..
*وحتى نساهم في بلوغ المرام لابد لنا من الرد على من زرعوا ووزعوا الأوهام على الجماهير المغلوب على أمرها..
*منذ عهد ليس بقريب أصبحت الصحافة الرياضية تمارس التطبيل والتهويل للاعبين والاداريين وحتى للاندية بلا سند او منطق عقلاني ودافعهم في ذلك الانتماء الأعمى!!
*قلناها من قبل ونكررها اليوم إن التهويل والتطبيل الاعمي لنجوم التسجلات المحليين منهم والأجانب مضر ويا ما اكتشفنا (الخازوق) بمجرد بداية المباريات الرسمية وتأتي فترة التسجيلات ويتم الشطب والتسجيل الجماعي وتضيع الدولارات والجنيهات والأمنيات!
* حسناً إنتهت فترة التسجيلات وتغبيش الرؤية لتأتي فترة الاعداد والتي غالباً ما تتم خارج البلاد وتقوم الصحف (الفارغة اصلاً) بابتعاث مندوبيها لحضور فترة الاعداد وإرسال صفحات يومية وتلك لعمرى بدعة لا توجد في كل أندية العالم المتحضر والمتقدم في كرة القدم!!
* الاعداد هو مطبخ الجهاز الفني والواجب هو أن يتم الاعداد بعيداً عن الأعين حتى تكتمل العملية وتنضج على نار هادئة.
* ولنسمى الاشياء باسمائها ولنتحدث عن إعداد فريقي القمة عندنا المريخ والهلال على حد السواء ولنرى جميعا ماتم فيها و كيف أفردت الصحف عدداً من صفحاتها كاملة لمتابعة كل صغيرة وكبيرة في المعسكرات (مع التهويل طبعاً) بالقلم والصورة.!!
*بدأ المريخ إعداده بمباراة مع بطل العالم ولم يتحدث أحد عن الاعداد الصحيح لا يتم بملاقاه بطل العالم او حتى فريق كبير رغم قناعتنا بفائدة تلك المباراة (معنوياً وإعلامياً) وليس فنياً.
* لم يتحدث احد عن مضار التبارى قبل اكتمال الاعداد البدني واحتمالات اصابات اللاعبين..
*لم يت حدث احد عن اسباب اصابات لاعبين امثال بله جابر وضفر وحتى اكرم الهادي في فترة الاعداد وليس المباريات.
* طفحت صحفنا بالعناوين الخادعة المخادعة التي تتحدث عن المريخ العالمي والذي لم يصمد أي فريق امامه وان الانتصارات قادمة والاهداف بالملوة والبطولات الداخلية والخارجية ستأتي طائعة مختارة للديار الحمراء ولم يذكروا سببا موضوعيا واحدا وكل ذلك مبنى على أوهام فترة الاعداد ونخاف اكثر ما نخاف من الصدمة التي قد تصيب الجمهور عند المحكات الحقيقية عندما نلتقى بالفرق الافريقية ونخرج كالمعتاد نلعق اثار الجراح جراء اكاذيب واوهام صحافة الانتماء الاعمى والتعصب القبيح.
* اعدادنا... أعدامنا هل من المنطق ان نستعد لملاقاة الافارقة في البطولة المنشودة بملاقاة فرق اوروبية وعربية؟ وهل سنعد انفسنا لملاقاة فرق افريقية نود احراز الاهداف في شباكها هجوما ونحن نلعب اعداديا معفرق اقوى منا ونلعب معها بخطط دفاعية بحته لم يحرز فيها سوى هدف وحيد يشكو اليتم؟!!
* تلك هي بعضة الحقائق الجلية في الرد على أهام من اطلقوا صفة العالمية على فرقنا الغارقة في المحلية والله المستعان..
كرات × الهدف:
* أتحادنا الموقر أكد بأن انديتنا المشاركة افريقيا اكملت شروط تراخيص الاندية بينما هي حتى اللحظة بلا استادات جاهزة لاداء المباريات الافريقية!! فيا ترى ماذا قالوا في الملفات التي رفعوها للاتحاد الافريقي؟؟
* الديون تحاصرهم والحكومة تدعمهم دون سائر الاندية الاخرى بلا فائدة تذكر..
* نطالب بفتح تلك الملفات ونتحدى الاتحاد في فعل ذلك حتى يكتشف الجميع الكذبة الكبرى..
*بالأمس بدأ الاسبوع الاول للدوري الممتاز ونتمنى ان نرى مابشرنا به الاعلام من خلال معسكرات الاعداد الخارجية والتي كلفت الكثير من العملات الصعبة..
*غدا بحول الله نفتح ملف ارض الاستثمار المريخية في أم درمان والخرطوم.





والله بستغرب من مثل هذه الاحاديث  مين الوزع لينا الوهم  .. وحتي مافي زول بشرنا بانو المريخ سينال كاس افريقيا هذا العام  
ومافي زول قالينا المريخ حيكتسح انديه الممتاز بدون منافس  ... كل مادار  بفتره الاعداد  انو المريخ لعب مباريات عالميه وكبيره مع افضل انديه 
العالم  والاعداد كان مثالي  ودي حقيقه مافيها اي جدال ولاتهويل .. بتديني احساس يا ابوبكر بانك كنت منتظر اداء باهت للمريخ  ومبسوط 
عشان تجي  تكتب فهمك  العجيب ده ... الله غالب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


ثلاثية مريخية نارية في الشباك العطبراوية
المريخ يعبر الاكسبريس ويتصدر .. والرسام اول هدف واول نجومية .. وشيمليس علي اعناق الجماهير 
كروجر: الاهلي فريق محترم ومنحنا الفائدة المطلوبة قبل لقاء كمبالا .. والمجلس الاحمر يقاضي التلفزيون القومي
المريخ يبدئ حملة الدفاع عن اللقب بعبور الاكسبريس العنيد بثلاثية نظيفة
شكرا الجماهير .. الباشا نجما للمباراة
شميليس نجم فوق العادة
كروجر : الاهلي قدم لنا فائدة كبيرة قبل لقاء كمبالا
حداثة : المريخ هزمنا بالخبرة والهدف الاول قصم ظهرنا
بدر الدين عبد القادر يظهر في اول لقاء
باسيرو : الهدف في اول ظهور رسمي بقميص المريخ بشارة خير
المريخ يتدرب بالاكاديمية اليوم
الاحمر يدخل معسكره مساء الغد
الاتحاد المحلي يسقط في امتحان التنظيم .. اعداد كبيرة من الجماهير فشلت في الدخول للاستاد لمتابعة اللقاء
كمبالا يصل مساء اليوم
ادارة التلفزيون تتحدي قرار الكتلة وتوجه اساءات لمجلس المريخ علي الهواء
ومجلس المريخ يلجا للقانون
مريخ الفاشر يعبر الرابطة وتعادل الامل والنيل 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
هي فوضي

* ومن غيرها التى ينطبق عليها وصف (هي فوضي) غير كرة القدم السودانية التى اختلط فيها حابل السياسة بنابل الرياضة لينتجوا المهازل والفضائح والماسي التى عاشها الكثيرون بالامس لمتابعة مباراة في دوري يطلق عليه اسم (الممتاز) رغم عدم وجود علاقة تربطة بالامتياز لا من قريب ولا من بعيد خاصة فيما يتعلق بالنواحي التنظيمية والامر بطبيعة الحال لا ينفصل عن بقية وضع وواقع هذا البلد في مختلف المجالات وفي مختلف مناحي الحياة فيه والتى تؤكد جميعها على حقيقة واحدة (البلد دي خربانة من كبارها) .
* اتحاد فاشل لدرجة وصفه فيها بالفشل اشبه بالغزل والمدح ،والقاصي والداني يعلمون ان للدولة يد ويد عليا في وجود معتصم جعفر ورفاقه في دفة قيادة الاتحاد العام.
* اتحاد يعجز عن تسويق منافسته الاولى تلفزيونيا وبدلا من ان يكون هذا الفشل الزريع مدخلا للاطاحة به طالما ان قادته لا يعرفون شيئا اسمه (ادب الاستقالة) وطالما ان مسئوليه شأن شأن الغالبية العظمي من مسئولى مختلف المؤسسات في مختلف التخصصات ادمنوا (فقه الكنكشة)، تتدخل الدولة على اعلى مستوياتها ممثلة في رئاسة الجمهورية لتنقذه من تلك الورطة وتوجه بنقل المنافسة عبر التلفزيون القومي وتتكفل بدفع تكاليف الرعاية لتقدم لجهور الرياضة (بث سياسي) يليق ويتناسب ويشبه جميع الملفات التى تدخل فيها يد الساسة والتى تخرج بالصورة المشوهة والمأساوية التى يتابعها الجمهور طوال المواسم الماضية والتى تجسدت بالامس في الجولة الافتتاحية للنسخة الجديدة التى بدأت بكل ما هو قديم من مشاكل وسلبيات.
* الاف المشجعين في جميع جهات استاد الخرطوم يقفون في الخارج قبل اكثر من ساعة من انطلاقة المباراة في حيرة من امرهم لكيفية الدخول الى ملعب اللقاء الذي بدا للكثيرون اشبه بـ(مهمة مستحيلة) نظرا للطريقة العقيمة والمستفزة وغير الادمية لبيع التذاكر والتى تعكس شيئا واحدا وهو عدم احترام المسئولين عن تنظيم هذه المنافسة للجمهور الذي اضطرت اعداد كبيرة منه (وانا وبعض الاصدقاء والزملاء بالهدف منهم) للعودة ادراجهم لمتابعة المباراة وهو امر يحتاج الى وقفة حقيقة وصارمة وحاسمة من مجلس المريخ المطالب اولا بالاستفادة من سوء تنظيم الاتحاد للقاء الامس حتي يوفر لانصاره ظروفا افضل للدخول في موقعة السبت امام كمبالا سيتي حتي لا يخسر قطاع كبير من مشجعيه مع قناعتي ان بعض ممن عاشوا معاناة الامس سيفضلون متابعة الموقعة الافريقية من منازلهم، ليكون اتحاد الكرة وبالتنظيم المخجل والعشوائي قد وجه ضربة مزدوجة للمريخ بحرمانه لعدد كبير من الانصار بالدخول في مباراة الامس وهو ما يقلل من دخل المباراة واثارته لاستياء كثيرون الى درجة يمكن ان يغيبوا معها عن الحضور لمباراة كمبالا.
* والفوضي التى تطرب باطنابها في السودان لا تتوقف على تدخل الدولة لانقاذ الاتحاد الفاشل من ازمة البث بوعدها بتحمل التكاليف، بل تتواصل بعدم ايفاء الدولة ممثلة في رئاسة الجمهورية بالتزامها لتفرض على الجمهور متابعة المسلسل المكسيكي الممل المتعلق بتلفزة المباريات كل عام وطوال العام.
* وبطبيعة الحال اندية الممتاز ليست بمعزل عن الوضع اعلاه التى تسود فيها الفوضي من (اعلى الرأس الى اخمص القدمين) وحالها الذي تمثله كتلتها منذ الاعوام الماضية ينطبق عليه المثل القائل (البراميل الفارغة اكثر ضجيجا) ،فالعشوائية هي السمة الابرز لعمل تلك الكتلة الى جانب الازعاج والضجيج في الصحف والقنوات بلا ادني درجة من المؤسسية واتخاذ قرارات جماعية تخدم وتحمي مصالح تلك الاندية وتؤمن لها حقوقها وقبل ان نستغرب من هذا الوضع نسأل (وهل اندية الممتاز معزولة عن التدخلات السياسية ؟) وهو سؤال يكفي لازالة اي علامات استفهام او تعجب حول مواقف الكتلة الواهنة وطريقة عملها التى تكمل لوحة فوضي الدوري الممتاز.
* متوكل احمد على يصرح بان مباراة المريخ امام الاهلى عطبرة لن تنقل لان الكتلة اتفقت على عدم نقل المباريات مالم تتسلم حقوقها والى هنا الحديث مقبول ومنطقي، وبما ان المريخ يتبع للكتلة التى يفترض ان تتخذ قراراتها بشكل جماعي وتنفذها بذات الجماعية كان من البديهي ان ما يحدث بالامس في موضوع البث يفترض ان يسري على جميع مباريات الجولة فاما تنقل جميعها واما العكس.
* منذ وقت مبكر من ظهر امس تم التأكيد على ان مباراة المريخ والاكسبريس سيتم نقلها وعلى المستوي الشخصي كنت انتظر مباراة العصر بين مريخ الفاشر والرابطة كوستي فان تم بثها فان بقية المباريات بشكل تلقائي يفترض ان تبث، وبالفعل تم بث مباراة الفاشر وكذلك مباراة الامل عطبره ونيل الحصاحيصا عبر النيلين وبدأ بث مباراة المريخ واهلى عطبرة في التلفزيون القومي.
* وبعد مرور حوالى ثلث ساعة من شوط اللعب الاول تصل الفوضي زروتها بحضور متوكل احمد على ليستعرض عضلاته ويطالب بايقاف البث ليوجه المراقب بايقافه وتستمر الفوضي باتصال هاتفي من امين خزينة الاتحاد يأمر باستمرار البث ليتواصل سيناريو الفوضي بقطع احد الكيبلات ليغيب الصوت ثم قطع كيبل اخر لتغيب الصورة في الحصة الثانية ليعيش المشاهدين ذات معاناة من حضروا للاستاد وفشلوا في دخوله لتكتمل بذلك فصول الماساة وينتهي اليوم الاول للمنافسة (الاولى) نهاية تفسر لماذا نحن في المؤخرة.
* هل منح مجلس المريخ تفويضا لنائب الامين العام ليقوم بما قام به من تصرفات؟ ،وهل تصرف النادي بشكل فردي اعلان لانسلاخه عن كتلة الممتاز؟، وهل هنالك كتلة حقا ام ان اي نادي يتصرف بالطريقة التى يراها مناسبة؟.
* رئاسة الجمهورية..اتحاد الكره..التفزيون القومي..اندية الممتاز.. لم ينجح احد.
* قضية البث.. سمك..لبن..تمر هندي .

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


في الهدف
ابوبكر عابدين
الحقائق الجلية في أوهام الفرق العالمية

*أيها السادة لا تلقوا التراب فوق وجه الشمس حتى تستبين الحقيقة.. وقال رجل حكيم يا مريد العلا إن كنت سائله مهد وسائله في السر والعلن، ويا خاطب المجد إن المجد ممتنع إن كنت تطلبه عفوا بلا ثمن..
*وحتى نساهم في بلوغ المرام لابد لنا من الرد على من زرعوا ووزعوا الأوهام على الجماهير المغلوب على أمرها..
*منذ عهد ليس بقريب أصبحت الصحافة الرياضية تمارس التطبيل والتهويل للاعبين والاداريين وحتى للاندية بلا سند او منطق عقلاني ودافعهم في ذلك الانتماء الأعمى!!
*قلناها من قبل ونكررها اليوم إن التهويل والتطبيل الاعمي لنجوم التسجلات المحليين منهم والأجانب مضر ويا ما اكتشفنا (الخازوق) بمجرد بداية المباريات الرسمية وتأتي فترة التسجيلات ويتم الشطب والتسجيل الجماعي وتضيع الدولارات والجنيهات والأمنيات!
* حسناً إنتهت فترة التسجيلات وتغبيش الرؤية لتأتي فترة الاعداد والتي غالباً ما تتم خارج البلاد وتقوم الصحف (الفارغة اصلاً) بابتعاث مندوبيها لحضور فترة الاعداد وإرسال صفحات يومية وتلك لعمرى بدعة لا توجد في كل أندية العالم المتحضر والمتقدم في كرة القدم!!
* الاعداد هو مطبخ الجهاز الفني والواجب هو أن يتم الاعداد بعيداً عن الأعين حتى تكتمل العملية وتنضج على نار هادئة.
* ولنسمى الاشياء باسمائها ولنتحدث عن إعداد فريقي القمة عندنا المريخ والهلال على حد السواء ولنرى جميعا ماتم فيها و كيف أفردت الصحف عدداً من صفحاتها كاملة لمتابعة كل صغيرة وكبيرة في المعسكرات (مع التهويل طبعاً) بالقلم والصورة.!!
*بدأ المريخ إعداده بمباراة مع بطل العالم ولم يتحدث أحد عن الاعداد الصحيح لا يتم بملاقاه بطل العالم او حتى فريق كبير رغم قناعتنا بفائدة تلك المباراة (معنوياً وإعلامياً) وليس فنياً.
* لم يتحدث احد عن مضار التبارى قبل اكتمال الاعداد البدني واحتمالات اصابات اللاعبين..
*لم يت حدث احد عن اسباب اصابات لاعبين امثال بله جابر وضفر وحتى اكرم الهادي في فترة الاعداد وليس المباريات.
* طفحت صحفنا بالعناوين الخادعة المخادعة التي تتحدث عن المريخ العالمي والذي لم يصمد أي فريق امامه وان الانتصارات قادمة والاهداف بالملوة والبطولات الداخلية والخارجية ستأتي طائعة مختارة للديار الحمراء ولم يذكروا سببا موضوعيا واحدا وكل ذلك مبنى على أوهام فترة الاعداد ونخاف اكثر ما نخاف من الصدمة التي قد تصيب الجمهور عند المحكات الحقيقية عندما نلتقى بالفرق الافريقية ونخرج كالمعتاد نلعق اثار الجراح جراء اكاذيب واوهام صحافة الانتماء الاعمى والتعصب القبيح.
* اعدادنا... أعدامنا هل من المنطق ان نستعد لملاقاة الافارقة في البطولة المنشودة بملاقاة فرق اوروبية وعربية؟ وهل سنعد انفسنا لملاقاة فرق افريقية نود احراز الاهداف في شباكها هجوما ونحن نلعب اعداديا معفرق اقوى منا ونلعب معها بخطط دفاعية بحته لم يحرز فيها سوى هدف وحيد يشكو اليتم؟!!
* تلك هي بعضة الحقائق الجلية في الرد على أهام من اطلقوا صفة العالمية على فرقنا الغارقة في المحلية والله المستعان..
كرات × الهدف:
* أتحادنا الموقر أكد بأن انديتنا المشاركة افريقيا اكملت شروط تراخيص الاندية بينما هي حتى اللحظة بلا استادات جاهزة لاداء المباريات الافريقية!! فيا ترى ماذا قالوا في الملفات التي رفعوها للاتحاد الافريقي؟؟
* الديون تحاصرهم والحكومة تدعمهم دون سائر الاندية الاخرى بلا فائدة تذكر..
* نطالب بفتح تلك الملفات ونتحدى الاتحاد في فعل ذلك حتى يكتشف الجميع الكذبة الكبرى..
*بالأمس بدأ الاسبوع الاول للدوري الممتاز ونتمنى ان نرى مابشرنا به الاعلام من خلال معسكرات الاعداد الخارجية والتي كلفت الكثير من العملات الصعبة..
*غدا بحول الله نفتح ملف ارض الاستثمار المريخية في أم درمان والخرطوم.








لن تبلغ مرادك يا هذا بل ستظل تكتب بحقد ما ظل الوالي رئيساً لنادي المريخ و سيظل الحقد و الغل يملأ قلبك فموت بغيظك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القلم الأحمر 
داوود ابورونق
وابتدأ المشوار بأحلى انتصار

• انطلق قطار الممتاز نسخة (19) 2014 ودشن مريخ السعد وفخر البلد مشواره بالدفاع عن لقبه بلقاء اهلي عطبرة وحقق الزعيم فوزا طيبا ومريحا وسحق الاكسبريس بثلاثية نارية من الباشا ودالباشا هدفين وهدف للنجم الجديد الدبابة باسيرو بامبا بلسعة راسية قوية ومحكمة كفلت للزعيم ثلاث نقاط وصدارة الممتاز .
• في البداية لابد من ان ندين ونشجب التصرف الغير مسئول من السيد متوكل محمد على وهو شخص مشهور بالتهور والتسرع ويفتقد للحلم عند الغضب وتصرفه بمحاولة منع التلفزيون من مواصلة بث المباراة كان يجب على متوكل وهو يمثل نادي كبير مثل المريخ ان يتريث ويسلك الطرق القانونية بعيدا عن الهمجية وسياسة الغاب وحقيقة هذا نموذج غير مشرف لاداري فريق كبير وطبعا حبايبنا الزرق لن يفوتوا الفرصة وسوف يحاولون النيل من المريخ عبر تصرف المتوكل
• نعود للمباراة التى لم تكن سهلة للمريخ الذي واجه خطة دفاعية من حداثة الذي عمل على تقفيل الخطوط الخلفية واللعب الضاغط والاعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة كل ذلك في الشوط الاول الذي لم يقدم فيه المريخ العرض المنتظر الا بعد مرور نصف ساعة من المباراة .
• اسلوب اللعب الضاغط عرض لاعبي المريخ للوقوع فى اخطاء التمرير والاستلام مما سهل للاعبي الاكسبريس قطع الكرات وعمل المرتدات
• اعتمد كروجر على بناء الهجمات عن طريق الاطراف غاندي والطاهر لفك طلاسيم حداثة الدفاعية وقد نجح المريخ في ذلك واحرز الباشا هدفين من عكسيات غاندي المحسنة وايضا احرز باسيرو هدفه من عكسية من الكورنر .
• طبيعي بعد الهدف الثالث وبعد ان ضمن المريخ المباراة لجأ لتهدئة اللعب من اجل المحافظة على سلامة اللاعبين من الاصابة خاصة وان مباراة كمبالا تبقت لها ثلاثة ايام
• الحارس اكرم لم يختبر اما خط الدفاع المكون من غاندي والطاهر وعلى جعفر والأمير كمال فقد تألق بصورة لافتة وظهر باسكال بصورة طيبة اما باسيرو بامبا ما شاء الله عليه كان نجما باهرا ومعه الحريف بيكيلي وطبعا كعادته محمد تراوري قدم مردودا جيدا ولم يحالحفه الحظ في اكثر من فرصة والعجب كان اقل مردودا اما الباشا ود الباشا كان نجما لامعا واستحق نجومية المباراة .
• مباراة الاكسبريس كانت تجربة قوية ومفيدة للزعيم وهو مقبل على البطولة الكبري وكانت خير اعداد لمباراة كمبالا والشكر لتلك الجماهير الغفيرة والوفية ونطالبها بالصبر وعدم الاستعجال في مباراة السبت وبأذن الله نحقق نصرا كبيرا ومشرفا ومريحا على كمبالا فالمريخ ظهر في الشوط الثاني بمستوي رائع ادخل الطمأنية في قلوب الصفوة مما يؤكد على نجاح معسكر الدوحة .
• الرابطة الرياضية بالاحساء وكل منسوبي فريق الجزيرة يتقدمون بالتعازي الى لاعب الفريق ابوذر ويشاطرونه الاحزان في وفاة والده المرحوم /السر البدوي والتى حدثت بقرية الشوك بالقضارف والعزاء موصول الى ابناء المرحوم علاء ومعاويه وزروق ومعتز بالسودان ولكل الاسرة ونسأل الله ان يرحم الفقيد ويدخله فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والابراروانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جميع اعضاء مجلس المريخ يتابعون مباراة الاهلي عطبرة يتقدمهم جمال الوالي



شكل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حضورا كبيرا فى مباراة المريخ والاهلي عطبرة  التى جرت على استاد الخرطوم مساء اليوم الثلاثاء , تقدمهم رئيس النادي جمال الوالي ونائبه عبدالصمد محمد عثمان والامين العام الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر , وامين المال  الاستاذ عثمان ابراهيم ادروب ,  ونائب الامين العام الاستاذ متوكل احمد علي  , والاستاذ حاتم عبدالغفار نائب امين المال ورئيس قطاع الجماهير المهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم , ورئيس قطاع المنشأت المهندس عبدالقادر همد ,  والاستاذ محمد الريح رئيس قطاع الاستثمار والعقيد صديق علي صالح نائب رئيس قطاع الاستثمار  والسيد محمد الجاك ضقل رئيس القطاع الاجتماعي , والاستاذ معاوية الشاذلي رئيس القطاع الثقافي   والكابتن حاتم محمد احمد نائب رئيس قطاع كرة القدم.


*

----------

